
The Rise and Fall of Quirky, a Startup That Bet on the Genius of Regular Folks - kanamekun
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/09/they-were-quirky.html
======
jeffgreco
I've only ever heard bad things about their products' build quality -- crazy
to me that a company like GE would want to align themselves with low-quality
manufacturing.

------
rgbrenner
dup from 6 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10215049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10215049)

